# What Leave in conditoner do you use?



## Tesia (Jul 20, 2006)

What leave in conditoner do you use and Has it made a difference in your hair ?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 20, 2006)

I used to use Infusium 23, but it hasn't worked for quite some time. K-PAK had a lovely one I used, and loved it! I just never bought another bottle. Lately, thanks to the many raves here on MuT, I've begun using HealthySexyHair Soy Tri-Wheat Leave-In Conditioner, and it's LOVE!!! OMG! It's made a huge difference! It's only been a week, but I can already tell my hair is a little healthier! It smells great, leaves my hair silky soft, and detangles it wonderfully! I'm sure the fact that I use the shampoo &amp; conditioner helps too though... You've gotta try it! I'm now a full convert, and I have no qualms promoting it *lol*


----------



## Tesia (Jul 20, 2006)

sounds nice...lately my hair has been very knotty and when i try to detangle it ... half my hair falls out = (...do u know where i could get it?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 20, 2006)

Try going to sexyhair.com to see where the nearest salon to you sells it. It's not sold in Wal-Mart or places like that, however I did get mine at a local salon INSIDE Wal-Mart. I believe Marisol got hers in Ulta though (I don't have one near me).


----------



## dixiewolf (Jul 20, 2006)

I have been using the Ion leave on from Sally, I like it. I keep hearing about the Healthy Sexy Hair, I may just have to try it one of these days.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 20, 2006)

I have been using Ojon Hydrating Mist. I too have been hearing alot about HSH need to look into getting some.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 21, 2006)

I've been using HealthySexyHair's Tri-Wheat... and it's never failed me. Aquilah, now you see how easy it is to keep talking about HSH after you use it!?!? lol Now you know why I talk about it like I own the company... lol!!!


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 21, 2006)

I use Aussies hair insurance and it makes my hair feel really nice afterward.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I've been using HealthySexyHair's Tri-Wheat... and it's never failed me. Aquilah, now you see how easy it is to keep talking about HSH after you use it!?!? lol Now you know why I talk about it like I own the company... lol!!!



Me too and I like it.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 21, 2006)

Biolage Daily Leave-In Tonic. Yes,



it has.


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Jul 21, 2006)

Bumble &amp; Bumble Leave-in


----------



## littletingoddes (Jul 21, 2006)

Garnier Fructis Long &amp; Strong. I really like it, it's not heavy at all, but my hair is definitely softer. My daughter has fine long hair that tangles VERY easily, and it definitely helps with her hair, too.


----------



## CamaroChick (Jul 21, 2006)

I currently use Fast Food by AG Hair Cosmetics. I like it really well. However, I'm eager to try the HealthySexyHair line after all I've read and seen on MUT!


----------



## charish (Jul 21, 2006)

frizz ease. i like it.


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jul 21, 2006)

Jamaican Cactus and Lime Leave in Moisturizer


----------



## Ashley1 (Jul 21, 2006)

I like *Biolage Daily Leave-In Tonic*

Attachment 22375

and *Matrix InstacureLeave-In Treatment*

Attachment 22376

I've heard a ton about *Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Tri-Wheat Leave in Conditioner*, I'm gonna try it soon. You can't go wrong with this brand I love thier shampoo line so this has got to be good!

Attachment 22377


----------



## Jessica81 (Jul 21, 2006)

I've started using several Garnier Fructis products. I really like their serum.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 21, 2006)

Infusium 23 brown tab one


----------



## sherann (Jul 22, 2006)

Rusk Sensories Smoother and Neutrogena Triple Moisture. These work wonders on my relaxed hair.


----------



## Angie2006 (Jul 22, 2006)

Ojon because it smells great, works OK, no miracle but really like the smell and how it stays with you all day.


----------



## savvy_as_98 (Jul 22, 2006)

Frizz - ease and sometimes thermasilk !


----------



## LisaM07 (Jul 23, 2006)

I use Kenra Daily provision Leave in Conditioner! i absolutely LOVE it! I used Bain de Terre's leave in conditioner... it made my hair greasy. but i LOVE Kenras!


----------



## sunshiine3xii (Jul 23, 2006)

I use Neutrogena Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave in Cream. You can use it on damp or dry hair and it strengthens my hair. I use it daily and it has great results.


----------



## Jazzything (Jul 23, 2006)

I like Graham Webb Silk Protein leave-in for my slightly coarse wavy hair. It cuts down on the frizz and separates the waves if I want to just let my hair dry naturally.


----------



## suspals (Jul 25, 2006)

Dove Sheer Moisture Leave-In Replenishing Mist &amp; Garnier split control


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm so tempted to try that HSH leave-in! It sounds like a miracle worker.


----------



## Snoo (Aug 15, 2008)

I use Schwarzkopf Gliss Repair, it's like a spray, even though my hair isn't damaged, it's better to prevent. Sometimes I use Pantene for straight hair, when I want it to look sleek. For natural curls I use Sunsilk cream


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kellianne76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I use Aussies hair insurance and it makes my hair feel really nice afterward. Ditto. I love it. I'm not really a fan of scented things but they smell lush! I usually get the apricot scented one but when I went this time I picked up the wrong one and got Jojoba Oil instead which smells equally as gorgeous. I've definatley noticed a difference to my hair. It's much less dry now.


----------



## FilleDeVanille (Aug 24, 2008)

Kevin Murphy Leave-in.Luxury. It's the best stuff EVER! My hair is coarse, very dry, brittle, poofy etc., but this has made a huuuge improvement - and I've tried quite a few leave-ins. This is the best.


----------



## girly_girl (Aug 24, 2008)

My favorite leave in is HSH Soy Tri-wheat. It works great, make my hair shiny and smooth.


----------



## monniej (Aug 27, 2008)

mostly i use a bit of my regular conditioner. lately i've been using a new product called hydroveil deep conditioning leave in.


----------

